
The Atomic/Functional CSS Movement - jasim
http://johnpolacek.com/2016/06/17/atomic-css-movement/
======
al2o3cr

        The long-term solution here might come by implementing a
        Pattern Library to document components and provide simple
        copy and paste snippets
    

Maybe you could give those snippets names, then refer to them consistently
using classes to avoid the maintenance burden of updating all the copy-paste
sites. Hmmm, sounds familiar. /snark

The similar proposal in a non-CSS context would be "y'know, maintaining
meaningful abstractions is hard and takes lots of refactoring effort - let's
just switch to using `PEEK` and `POKE` to hard-coded addresses!"

